

How Porn Invaded Bitcoin - doki_pen
http://financialpress.com/2013/05/03/how-porn-invaded-bitcoin/

======
doki_pen
Interesting because the outcome seems to be either:

1\. Distributing the Bitcoin DB, knowing what it contains, is illegal. or 2\.
Illegal content can be distributed through some loophole.

There doesn't seem to be a good outcome for this. It seems that poisoning the
Bitcoin DB with illegal content might be a good weapon against Bitcoin.

